# Want to Catch More fish thru the ice ?



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Learn how to make these. Over the many years I have been ice fishing. These and things like these have been my most constant producers. I have caught every specie of fish in Ohio with these with the sole exception of muskie.

Some are pin min size , others I call mini and micro spoons. Tipped with minnows or a head of minnow , piece of worm or maggot /grub. Definitely not bragging but even suckers , carp and many species of minnow bite on these.

Largest fish I ever had on one of these was a flathead catfish that weighed 40 + pounds. I had to estimate him as he would not fit thru 7 inch hole. Had him whupped but had to settle for getting my lure back with his head partially stuck in my hole. For the longest time it felt just like a snag but I was only halfway down in 14' of water. The ice was super clear on the pond and the owner kept trying to get a measurement. But big baddy just wouldn't hold that still.

I have caught walleye in the middle of guys jigging sonars that insisted that's all the walleyes would hit. Same thing with panfish ,guys told me you got to use this special jig or tungsten this or expensive that.

Don't get me wrong I have been outfished a time or two using these but it seems like I am at least always in the hunt for the lead. Some of these are so small and almost weightless that you have to add a split shot on line. I usually have it up at least 2' from the lure.

Extra bonus they work just as well during open water season too. Very rarely use the really teeny ones during open water though.

If any of you are interested in making these. Let me know and I will post a link to a demo video I did for another site. Sorry I do not sell these in case you are wondering. Selling fishing equipment as a manufacturer requires a special tax and license . At 66 years of age that don't interest me at all.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Those look really nice PapaPerch. I gotta ask what you tip them with? And do you jig them like a Vib-E?


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

They look cool I would be interest in trying to make some. Would give me something else to do when it is really cold out


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Interesting use of the beads on the front(eyelet) end of the spoons! I just made some with a bead on the hook behind the blade(I cut the eyelet off the hook, put the bead on, then solder the hook to the blade). That way, you don't have to smash the barb flat to get the bead on and worry about the fish getting off on the way up to the hole. Perch are supposed to go crazy for this lure(without any bait on it!) Have had some luck on the bigger homemade spoons thru the ice for walleyes-inland and on Erie. Didn't work today on Wingfoot though!-of course nothing did. I didn't want to catch "MORE" fish, just want to catch "some".!#


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks PAP!! That is a REAL nice thing for you to do!! KUDOS!!& GOOD lookin' baits!! You been out?? I'm goin' tomorrow p.m. Mil. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Minnowhead - work slower than vibee. Let spoon flutter after hitting bottom rise and let fall slow. Fish normally hit on the fall.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.jigcraft.com/tutorials/pinmin.html

Here is the video I did for jigcraft.com. This is just the basics to get you started. The blades and solder can be bought at netcraft or other lure making sites.

Soldering set up I use came from Radio Shack. Not expensive but not cheap either. A cheap soldering pencil is miserable to work with. The one in the video ran less than 40 bucks.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got a box that mrphish41 gave me. (cherished) afraid to use but i do, serious fish catchers


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Good lookin box of baits! I bet they crush them.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

minnowhead please change ur avatar.... kidding


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm with Papa on this one! I have been making my own ice jigs for years and it is a fun cheap way to pass the time when you can't fish. I even have my daughter hooked on helping me make jigs! It's a good way to spend time with your kids or grand children! There is nothing like making jigs and memories that will last a life time!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

papaperch
nice work
when they make flys,they put recepies of material,i think that would be helpful to beginers,i would like to do that.

eyeballs 
I would like to see full picture,i put glases on and can not see that anyway,

snag


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

trapperjon said:


> I've got a box that mrphish41 gave me. (cherished) afraid to use but i do, serious fish catchers


I think I remember a story about that box! Nice looking ice jigs and spoons!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Papa Perch: That box of Mini-spoons brings tears to my eyes. Wonderful collection. WOW!

Certainly a triumph in dedication, skill & effort.

Kudo's


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting. That is a very nice collection of baits.


----------

